# Cedar Creek Tournament



## DeShortOutdoors

We are planning on having a tournament at Cedar Creek Reservoir in Hall Co. on Feb. 2 2013 from 8:00am till 3:00pm. Eletric only. Please come early to registrate.  All coolers and live wells will be checked before the tournament.   

100% pay out     pays 1 in 5 up to 3rd place 

12" min. lenght limit      5 fish limit 

$30.00 entry fee 
$10.00 big fish (optional)   

Let me know if you plan to attend   pm me if u have any question
or call

Chad=678-859-3761  or 
jacob=678-267-4655

no calls after 9:00 pm  please


----------



## wwright713

I may fish will let you know asap


----------



## wwright713

How many you think will be there


----------



## DOBCAngler

We'll be there.


----------



## Ironrabbit

There is a bunch of us here in Gainesville that have already scheduled a tournament that day there. We planned it about 2 months ago. It is going to be 8am til 2pm. $20 a boat and $5 big fish. Winner take all. I have at least boats coming. If you can set the entry fee at this price we can all fish together which could make for a nice size pot.


----------



## MerkyWaters

DOBCAngler said:


> We'll be there.



Is Greenway fishing with you?


----------



## DOBCAngler

Greenway will be in the back of the boat.


----------



## DOBCAngler

If you blast off at 8 am the guys can fish both tournaments if they would like.  Maybe you guys can get together and arrange weigh in to be closer to the same time.  I like the idea of two tournaments that day.  

Either way I will be there for one or both tourney's.


----------



## Ironrabbit

I think if we meet in the middle at $25 & $5 and payout the top 3 places it would be a great tournament. The guy did not open the gate until 7:30am this passed weekend so that is the reason for 8am. I think this could be a nice tournament with the two tournaments combined plus there will be more interest in coming.


----------



## Ironrabbit

I got with some of the guys and we are in. Your rules, payout, and fees. We are in. I will let the guys I fish with in DJBA and see if I can get a round about number of how many boats. See Ya there!!


----------



## DAWGFISH66

Starting to sound pretty good.....


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Ironrabbit and I have been talking and we have decided to combined the two tournaments together.   I have made changes to the original tread for the final details.  Looks like we will have a pretty good turn out as of now.


----------



## Ironrabbit

I am looking at 8 or more boats so far that are in.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

If no one backs out we have 5 boats and about that many maybes


----------



## jack butler

i am in


----------



## bowhunter91

I'm in


----------



## Ironrabbit

Now I have around 12 to 15 boats coming if they all show. Looks like we are going to have a good turn out.


----------



## panfried0419

Kayak fishermen welcome?


----------



## ja88red

well according to hall countys website outboard motors are not allowed
http://www.hallcounty.org/parks/parks_details.asp?ID=41


----------



## turkeyhunter835

ja88red said:


> well according to hall countys website outboard motors are not allowed
> http://www.hallcounty.org/parks/parks_details.asp?ID=41



x2!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Is the $30 +$10 a per angler fee or a per boat fee? I may be fishing alone and just want to clarify the entry fee(s).


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

panfried0419 said:


> Kayak fishermen welcome?



It don't bother me.  Come join us.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Yeah I seen that on the web site but I've also seen bass boats up there fishing the way I was talking about with the motor up and bag around the foot.  I found out that wasn't correct either so ill be in my little boat.   Sorry guys     I have made changes to the original tread.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Dick Perron said:


> Is the $30 +$10 a per angler fee or a per boat fee? I may be fishing alone and just want to clarify the entry fee(s).



It's $30 a boat and a optional $10 big fish pot.  100% pay out


----------



## ja88red

just making sure you wouldnt have any problems


----------



## turkeyhunter835

i wish I could fish it, but I have one this weekend


----------



## bowhunter91

So what time is the blast off?


----------



## DAWGFISH66

panfried0419 said:


> Kayak fishermen welcome?



You got a working live well on board?  I'm going out on a limb here and assuming no stringers are allowed.


----------



## panfried0419

DAWGFISH66 said:


> You got a working live well on board?  I'm going out on a limb here and assuming no stringers are allowed.



Yes sir


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

bowhunter91 said:


> So what time is the blast off?


At 8 am.  Be there early to register


----------



## Jacobpatton

Starting to look like a good turnout guys! - Jacob.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Ive had a couple question brought to my attention so i have decided to post on here for everyone to see.  This is just a fun tourny to start the year off if you havent already started.    Not many rules, like i said want it to be fun before all the serious fishing gets started      Here are the rules:

1. Obey all lake rules 
2. 12" min. length limit  
3. 5 fish limit 
4. dead fish will not be counted against you  just please try your best to keep them alive 
5. All livewells and coolers will be checked before the tourny 
6. THE MOST IMPORTANT ONE   HAVE FUN !!!!


----------



## Jacobpatton

btt


----------



## russ010

If this is Feb 2 - you might have another boat coming out to fish with y'all... but 15+ boats on Cedar Creek can get a little cramped! Should still be pretty fun though


----------



## Jacobpatton

Would love to see you there!


----------



## Jacobpatton

btt


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Does anyone need someone to fish with them.   I've got a guy that wants to fish but doesn't have a boat and is willing to split the cost of the tourney.


----------



## ja88red

If I was off he could of fished with me I got to work on Saturday so wont be able to make it


----------



## jack butler

what is going to be turnout tommorow


----------



## DOBCAngler

Two boats here.  That is all I can speak for.


----------



## Ironrabbit

I am saying over 20. I have 12 to 15 from all my people. It ought to be a real good turn out.


----------



## DAWGFISH66

I hope someone thought ahead and brought a bag of salt.  If not, I bet that ramp was SLICK after about the third or fourth boat!!  Someone post pics of the truck and trailer in the lake......


----------



## panfried0419

Way too cold for me.


----------



## Ironrabbit

Ramp was slick, but we managed to launch all the boats just fine. Good turnout with 16 boats. Fishing was real hard. 
Congrats goes out to Jack and his partner on the win and big fish. 
Then in the end it started to snow. Crazy but fun all around.


----------



## bsanders

So what was the winning weight?


----------



## jack butler

6.85   4  12in fish and a 3.5 kicker


----------



## Bugpac

Wtg Jack, 2 weeks in a row!!


----------



## bsanders

Nice job mr jack!


----------



## ja88red

nice job jack


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Congrats to Jack and Tyler once again on the win yesterday. Good job guys!!!  Want to thank everyone that came out it was a good turn out.  I had a blast and would like to do it again.


----------



## jack butler

went out there today and zeroed


----------



## -Jason-

Congrats! It was tough fishing for sure.


----------

